# please pray



## mako11 (Aug 13, 2005)

please pray for my family going to be rough tomorrow thanks and god bless you an yours


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Heavenly Father, I come to you in prayer for mako 11 family who are facing hardship. I ask that they be touched by The Holy Spirit guidance with peace.

Amen.


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

Lord you know the need for mako11 and his family. You know the trials that await them. We just ask for your divine intervention. Allow your Holy Spirit to guide them and comfort them. We know that nothing is impossible for you Lord. We know that this is all in your hands and we thank you. In Jesus' name, Amen.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Prayers sent.


----------



## tennisplayer2 (Feb 6, 2008)

Prayers sent.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Prayers sent for your family , my they be touched by our fathers hand .


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Praying in Jesus name.


----------



## mako11 (Aug 13, 2005)

*thanks to all*

thanks so much to each and every one


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

mako11 said:


> thanks so much to each and every one


No problem sir. Hope all works out for the better. Peace to you and family.


----------



## jdipper1 (Jul 18, 2007)

Been gone a while, but prayers sent.

GOD Bless,
John


----------

